# Atlas tow hitch cover??



## OEM Dubber (Apr 18, 2008)

Looking at buying a new Atlas. So far all of the pictures I've noticed online, the rear tow hitch is exposed. Seems like Vw should have provided a silver cover to finish off the bumper and hide the hitch when not in use. The Ford Explorer has this. 

Just wondering if there is supposed to be such cover, or is the only option going to be to use a Touareg square 2" tow hitch cap to cover it. 

https://www.ecstuning.com/b-genuine-volkswagen-audi-parts/hitch-plug/7l0803593/

Thanks


----------



## fourspoons (Sep 7, 2017)

Bumping as I would also like to know this. I wrongly assumed that the one I test drove had the tow hitch option selected and that mine wouldn't be like that. Ugly as hell.


----------



## kootenaydub (May 15, 2009)

yup, it's exposed.

Just buy a $5 rubber plug from an autoparts store and call it a day I guess. Not sure why VW left this out.

If you're just looking at pictures online, something you may not know if the rear exhaust tips are fake, just ornaments. The dual exhaust is just a regular pipe underneath the bumper pointing down. I would have rather had no tips showing than something fake, but hey, at least I won't have to clean them now.


----------



## OEM Dubber (Apr 18, 2008)

So I can answer my own post here. The vw dealer I visited today had both an Atlas and Touareg in the showroom. The cover from Touareg does fit the Atlas!!


----------



## is95a (Jul 6, 2017)

Do you have a picture? Where can you order the part you are referring to?


----------



## OEM Dubber (Apr 18, 2008)

It's a factory vw part so your vw dealer should be able to order it for you. 

Sorry didn't think to grab a pic.


----------



## GTi_4_Life (Dec 24, 2004)

Problem solved.....


----------



## OEM Dubber (Apr 18, 2008)

is95a said:


> Do you have a picture? Where can you order the part you are referring to?


I went back today, I have pictures. 

What site is everybody using these days to host photos?


----------



## The Ringer (Jul 13, 2007)

OEM Dubber said:


> I went back today, I have pictures.
> 
> What site is everybody using these days to host photos?


I don't know, but I can't wait to see the pics when you figure it out!


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## OEM Dubber (Apr 18, 2008)

Hopefully this works.....


----------



## NoDubJustYet (Mar 25, 2002)

is95a said:


> Do you have a picture? Where can you order the part you are referring to?


My guess is that it's: 7L0803593


----------



## ice4life (Nov 6, 2017)

Pretty sure VW used one on the weekend edition concept:

https://www.caranddriver.com/photo-...as-weekend-edition-with-accessories-gallery#4


Also- The one listed above for the Touareg is pretty universal. I used that one on my range rover, cayenne and touareg.


----------



## Atlas123 (Sep 18, 2017)

Any standard 2? cover will do. I like the one below, which stays attached to the vehicle even when you pull it out to use the hitch. 

BougeRV 2'' Trailer Hitch Tube Cover Plug Cap https://www.amazon.com/dp/B073TV3JV6/ref=cm_sw_r_cp_api_jApaAbSTHPQKM


----------



## ice4life (Nov 6, 2017)

Atlas123 said:


> Any standard 2? cover will do. I like the one below, which stays attached to the vehicle even when you pull it out to use the hitch.
> 
> BougeRV 2'' Trailer Hitch Tube Cover Plug Cap https://www.amazon.com/dp/B073TV3JV6/ref=cm_sw_r_cp_api_jApaAbSTHPQKM




Yeah my jeep had one like this from the factory. I wish VW made one like this that had the VW symbold on it in rubber like my jeep one..


----------



## *DesertFox* (Sep 26, 2017)

I ordered a red sel Premium on September 23rd (and still waiting) when it arrives I'll have this trailer plug ready.


----------



## vwbugstuff (Mar 27, 2004)

*DesertFox* said:


> I ordered a red sel Premium on September 23rd (and still waiting) when it arrives I'll have this trailer plug ready.



Very cool!!!

Are you taking orders? :thumbup:


----------



## vwbugstuff (Mar 27, 2004)

OEM Dubber said:


> Looking at buying a new Atlas. So far all of the pictures I've noticed online, the rear tow hitch is exposed. Seems like Vw should have provided a silver cover to finish off the bumper and hide the hitch when not in use. The Ford Explorer has this.
> 
> Just wondering if there is supposed to be such cover, or is the only option going to be to use a Touareg square 2" tow hitch cap to cover it.



Going back to the OP, it looks like VW now has some sort of panel available to cover the trailer hitch cutout. Unfortunately there aren't pictures yet....
https://parts.vw.com/accessories/Volkswagen__Atlas/Transport---Tow-Hitch.html


----------



## ice4life (Nov 6, 2017)

vwbugstuff said:


> Going back to the OP, it looks like VW now has some sort of panel available to cover the trailer hitch cutout. Unfortunately there aren't pictures yet....
> https://parts.vw.com/accessories/Volkswagen__Atlas/Transport---Tow-Hitch.html


Those non-pictured valences you see on the website are not covers for the hitch cutout. They are for the vehicles that add the accessory hitch after the fact since the rear valence has to change to accommodate the cutout for the hitch. It is essentially a new bumper with a cutout. Not a cover for the hitch like say- the new traverse has.


----------



## ice4life (Nov 6, 2017)

*DesertFox* said:


> I ordered a red sel Premium on September 23rd (and still waiting) when it arrives I'll have this trailer plug ready.


Looks high quality! But I would hate to see the black VW symbol right below the chrome one.


----------



## ice4life (Nov 6, 2017)

Finally got my hitch cap. Looks clean.


----------

